# Saluto formale



## Chocoholic987

Se vado in un negozio e la commessa mi dice ''ciao'' è maleducato rispondere con 'ciao'? Come posso salutare se entro o esco da un negozio? Io spesso dico salve o arrivederci ma non so se sia giusto..Anche, qual è la differenza fra 'arrivederci' e 'arrivederla'?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Arrivederla = rivedere lei (quindi una persona singola).
Arrivederci = noi ci rivedremo (quindi il parlante e l'altra persona). Puoi usarli indifferentemente. 

Ciao = se sei giovane, tutti o quasi ti diranno: ciao. Però è buona norma, se la persona cui rispondi il saluto è adulta o ad ogni modo sconosciuta, rispondere con un più rispettoso: Salve, oppure: Buon giorno/pomeriggio/sera/notte ecc.

Saluti di presentazione: Salve, Salute, Buon Giorno/ecc., Ciao (per conoscenti o amici ecc.).
Saluti di commiato: Salute, Buon Giorno/ecc., Buon proseguimento, Arrivederci, Arrivederla, Alla prossima.


----------



## violadaprile

Una mia cara amica, ogni volta che qualcuno le diceva "Ciao!" rispondeva: "Che bello! Ci diamo del tu?", con un bel sorriso innocente. Siccome questo in genere lo facevano i capi, immediatamente si raggelavano e passavano ad un tono più educato.
A me è successo da ragazzina che, dovendo protestare per un acquisto difettoso, la commessa mi dicesse: "Ma come fai a dire che non l'hai rotto tu?" Io l'ho guadata gelidamente e ho risposto: "Mi chiami per favore la direttrice!"

Se la comessa dice "ciao" e tu rispondi "buon giorno", credo che si rimetta subito in riga, altrimenti puoi far educatamente capire che deve usare un tono più formale. In genere alla seconda battuta il tono cambia. Se la commessa è una persona non giovane, capiterà che ti dica "mia cara" o "cara signora": in questo caso il tono è volutamente di sopraffazione, perciò cambia negozio!

PS Io personalmente eviterei il "salve" ed equivalenti, riservato ai casi in cui non sono certa se si dia del tu o del lei: cerco assolutamente di capirlo prima e mi regolo di conseguenza.
PPS "Arrivederla" è piuttosto antiquato, secondo me, e riservato a persone molto molto formali. Oggi si usa "arrivederci" anche se non ci si dà del tu.
Sempre secondo me


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ah, avevo una professoressa al liceo che viveva per crociate volitive e inarrestabili come quelle contro il "salve", e il bello è che non me ne spiego il perché! Credo sia solo un modo per augurare salute a una persona, e quindi salutarla, senza essere troppo invadenti né ricorrere troppe volte al "buon giorno".


----------



## giginho

Il saluto tipico che uso è sempre "buongiorno" e do sempre del lei a prescindere quando entro in un negozio: sono li per affari e non per farmi nuovi amici!! Lo ammetto sono un po' duro in questo, ma non mi piace dare troppo spazio a persone con cui devo trattare di soldi!


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione (in seguito a una lunga serie di post fuori tema, ora eliminati dal thread):*

Amici, ricordiamo che questo è un *forum linguistico*, non un luogo dove chiacchierare e raccontare aneddoti.
Oltretutto l'uso del Lei vs. tu è stato già trattato in precedenza:



Come si parla con il nonno (tu, Lei) 
Mi scusi, ma le do del Lei o del tu? 
Tu/Lei mischiati 
Uso degli allocutivi Tu e Lei 

La domanda iniziale, dunque il tema della discussione, è:


Chocoholic987 said:


> Se vado in un negozio e la commessa mi  dice ''ciao'' è maleducato rispondere con 'ciao'? Come posso salutare se  entro o esco da un negozio? Io spesso dico salve o arrivederci ma non  so se sia giusto..Anche, qual è la differenza fra 'arrivederci' e  'arrivederla'?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo



Prego voi tutti di contribuire alla discussione solo con interventi pertinenti e in tema *e di non divagare*.

Grazie.


----------



## Angel.Aura

giginho said:


> Il saluto tipico che uso è sempre "buongiorno" e do sempre del lei a prescindere quando entro in un negozio: sono li per affari e non per farmi nuovi amici!! Lo ammetto sono un po' duro in questo, ma non mi piace dare troppo spazio a persone con cui devo trattare di soldi!


Anch'io come Giginho preferisco il _buongiorno/buonasera_ all'ingresso e l'_arrivederci_ all'uscita.


----------



## lenabrasil

Cosa si dice quando si dà del Lei con più di una persona? *ArrivederLe????*


----------



## giginho

*ArrivederVi* ma è estremamente formale, solitamente si usa "Arrivederci"


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> *ArrivederVi* ma è estremamente formale, solitamente si usa "Arrivederci"


Bello questo (non l'ho mai sentito con le mie esperienze limitate ...)

 A proposito: va bene dire _ciao_ in Italia anche quando si tratta di più persone, ma non con tutti si dà del tu?

Ciao Gigi e Arriveder*Ti*


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Bello questo (non l'ho mai sentito con le mie esperienze limitate ...)
> 
> A proposito: va bene dire _ciao_ in Italia anche quando si tratta di più persone, ma non con tutti si dà del tu?
> 
> Ciao Gigi e Arriveder*Ti*



Francis, ciao!  Io appartengo ancora a quella stretta schiera di loschi individui che si cimentano nelle diverse forme di saluto offerteci dal muffito repertorio dei nostri avi. Tra le tantissime possibilità che offre la lingua nostrana ho da giostrarmi ancora con ormai risibili _Arrivedersi!_ Comprensibile soltanto a noi Toscani.


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> Francis, ciao!  Io appartengo ancora a quella stretta schiera di loschi individui che si cimentano nelle diverse forme di saluto offerteci dal muffito repertorio dei nostri avi. Tra le tantissime possibilità che offre la lingua nostrana ho da giostrarmi ancora con ormai risibili _Arrivedersi!_ Comprensibile soltanto a noi Toscani.


Ciao, Sempre! _Arrivedersi _si capisce benissimo, anche se non so bene a chi si riferisca il pronome "si" ... Quasi volesse dire "che Loro (signori/signore) si rivedano" oppure (meno formalmente) "che Voi vi rivediate" ...


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Sempre! _Arrivedersi _si capisce benissimo, anche se non so bene a chi si riferisca il pronome "si" ... Quasi volesse dire "che Loro (signori/signore) si rivedano" oppure (meno formalmente) "che Voi vi rivediate" ...



A me sembra un _si_ impersonale, con il significato di _ci si vede_ (non sono sicuro visto che qui in Sicilia non si usa).


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> A me sembra un _si_ impersonale, con il significato di _ci si vede_ ....


 Sì, questo ha senso. Ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna ... Per esempio se voglio esprimere l'idea di "è importante che noi ci rivediamo", usando l'infinito del verbo _rivedere_, allora non dico "bisogna riveder*si*", però "bisogna riveder*ci*". O mi sbaglio? ... 

(insomma, _arrivedersi _mi pare piuttosto una "dichiarazione" e non un modo di salutare ...)


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Sì, questo ha senso. Ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna ... Per esempio se voglio esprimere l'idea di "è importante che noi ci rivediamo", usando l'infinito del verbo _rivedere_, allora non dico "bisogna riveder*si*", però "bisogna riveder*ci*". O mi sbaglio? ...
> 
> (insomma, _arrivedersi _mi pare piuttosto una "dichiarazione" e non un modo di salutare ...)



Beh, si potrebbe anche dire _è importante che ci si veda_ come _è importante che ci vediamo_. Non mi sembrano molto differenti (uno è impersonale, l'altro non lo è). 

In generale è vero che il saluto _arrivederci_ può sembrare, a seconda del tono con cui lo si dice, un auspicio o un invito. 
E', direi, esortativo.


----------



## chipulukusu

Credo che abbia ragione Semprvirens. Io che non sono toscano, se sento qualcuno che dice "arrivedersi" penso che abbia un difetto di pronuncia


----------



## Sempervirens

chipulukusu said:


> Credo che abbia ragione Semprvirens. Io che non sono toscano, se sento qualcuno che dice "arrivedersi" penso che abbia un difetto di pronuncia



Ciao, chipilukusu! Non posso nemmeno darti torto. Sono forme meno usate. In questo caso però difetti di pronuncia non ne riscontro nel nostro _toscaniloquio. _Da noialtri viene usato con una certa parsimonia sì, ma con cagione. Sopportateci!


----------



## chipulukusu

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, chipilukusu! Non posso nemmeno darti torto. Sono forme meno usate. In questo caso però difetti di pronuncia non ne riscontro nel nostro _toscaniloquio. _Da noialtri viene usato con una certa parsimonia sì, ma con cagione. Sopportateci!



Scusa Sempervirens, non volevo mancare di rispetto al Toscano! Volevo solo confermare quello che avevi detto, cioè che _arrivedersi_ lo dicono solo i Toscani, come altre espressioni che, a mio parere in genere risultano piacevoli e simpatiche a chi non è Toscano!


----------



## dragonseven

lenabrasil said:


> Cosa si dice quando si dà del Lei con più di una persona? *ArrivederLe????*





giginho said:


> *ArrivederVi* ma è estremamente formale,


A quanto ne so non è «*ArrivederVi*!», ma «*ArrivederLi*!» e «*ArrivederLe*!».
Però, essendo forme ossequiose ai limiti del servilismo, è vero che


> solitamente si usa "Arrivederci"


----------



## symposium

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Ah, avevo una professoressa al liceo che viveva per crociate volitive e inarrestabili come quelle contro il "salve", e il bello è che non me ne spiego il perché! Credo sia solo un modo per augurare salute a una persona, e quindi salutarla, senza essere troppo invadenti né ricorrere troppe volte al "buon giorno".



Forse perchè in latino "salve" si usava solo come saluto di congedo (il saluto quando si incontrava qualcuno era, ovviamente, ave), congedo da un'altra persona alla quale, ancora ovviamente, in latino si dava del tu, visto che non esistevano forme di cortesia! Come per molte altre cose che hanno a che fare con i rapporti tra le persone, questa è una faccenda di sensibilità personale. A me fa abbastanza schifo dare del Lei, evito di usarlo e mi sembra di essere la marchesa de Villeprandis-Barzoi se qualcuno dà del Lei a me. A questo punto mi aspetto una riverenza e che mi chiamino Vostra Grazia Serenissima. Ma, ripeto, è una faccenda di sensibiltà personale.


----------

